# Sourthen Ways AeroSports turbo wheel rebuild/refurb



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

Decided to create a build thread for the refurb of these rare Southern Ways AeroSport wheels. I am a big fan of SW Epsilon wheels, so when these popped up I had to have them. They are 15x6.5 and 15x7 and have never been apart. 

When I got them:


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

First order of business was to get them broke down and start stripping them with paint stripper and bead blasting. 











Next up, I decided to bead blast the barrels and paint them in a metallic silver for durability rather than leave bare aluminum.


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

Next I started playing with colors, new chrome hardware, and center caps the I make. These compared to one of them in original condition. 







Then we decided to to test fit the wheels on my buddy's newly acquired Audi 50. We both like so we decided to build the wheels for his car. Now the upholstery in this car is a cream color, so we decided the final paint color would be cream. Here's some mockup pics:





Prepping for paint. Decided to paint these instead of powder coat them.


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

Alot of time was spent sanding the lips as they were pretty pitted and corroded, but the effort was worth it. Not perfect, like new, but damn good. 









Next up was figuring out what caps to go with. I make replica Epsilon caps as you have seen in the pics so far. But they just didn't seem right. We needed something else, maybe chrome with custom center cap decals. I also make custom domed center cap decals so I design a custom design and did the decals black and chrome. 





These are the caps we decided on:


Playing with other decals, but being these aren't Epsilons, we decided against the E's and to go with the Southern Ways design decal.


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

Now that all the pieces were done, time to assemble.


Sealed:





And now the beauty shots:















More pics to come once they go on the Audi 50.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:beer: Added to The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread


----------

